# A lot of thought went into the ergonomics and engineering



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Great review *sansoo*... Still not convinced that I need one though a "shiny" new red plane sounds tempting…


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I have a couple Woodpecker One-Time tools and while a bit pricey do the intended job very well. My question on this one is since it is a one-time tool, what would you do for replacement cutters down the road couple years?
Steve.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> I have a couple Woodpecker One-Time tools and while a bit pricey do the intended job very well. My question on this one is since it is a one-time tool, what would you do for replacement cutters down the road couple years?
> Steve.
> 
> - SteveMI


In a pre COVID world Woodpeckers had stated the cutters would still be available even after the one-time tool production run was complete. I did notice all cutters are listed as out of stock on their site though. I guess I wait and see what happens now.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I used a roundover plane for some time and found it had some shortcomings. If you aren't careful it can dig into the edge or tip one way or the other resulting in a messed up edge. I came to the conclusion that I can get better results in about the same amount of time with a small trim router.

Woodpeckers sells some really expensive stuff (yes I have some) but their quality (and to some extent the design considerations) has certainly diminished over the past few years. I doubt I will buy anything from them in the near future. I can find most of their items elsewhere for less $$ and quality that is every bit as good, or better.


----------

